# 3 Stunden von Detmold 16.8.2009



## Blauergauner (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am 16.8. 2009 veranstalten wir vom Bike-Sport-Lippe e.V. wieder unser Rennen die 3 Stunden von Detmold. Die Strecke wurde von 3 auf 5 km erweitert und hat auch noch mehr Höhenmeter. Anmeldung ist über unsere Homepage möglich. Das Rennen findet natürlich wieder im Rahmen der Challange4Mtb statt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Domme02 (16. Juni 2009)

leider war jemand schneller als du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286692
egal    ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (16. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> leider war jemand schneller als du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286692
> egal    ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein!



hier steht aber das richtige Datum *16.08.09*, egal das Team Rat Pack wird auch auf jeden Fall dabei sein.
Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (16. Juni 2009)

da auch: 





Enok schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach einem Jahr Pause gibt es in diesem Jahr wieder die 3 Stunden von Detmold. Das Rennen findet am Sonntag, den *16. August 2009* auf verlängerter Strecke und an einem anderen Start-/Zielort statt. Weitere Infos, die neue Ausschreibung sowie das Anmeldeformular gibt es auf
> 
> http://bikesportlippe.de


 
naja ist ja auch egal


----------



## blacktin (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Christian
wenn es einen neuen startplatz gibt heißt das, das wir den berg nach dem start nicht mehr fahren müssen?
ciao


----------



## Blauergauner (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Blacktin,

ja, der Berg am Anfang ist erstmal weg, aber dafür gibt es einen anderen Berg. Nicht so steil, aber dafür sehr rumpelig und bei Nässe auch glatt. Aber keine Bange, der lange steile Anstieg kommt im letzten Drittel der Runde. Die Strecke ist nicht einfacher geworden!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## bombe171 (27. Juni 2009)

Moin,

muss man sich vorher anmelden oder geht das vor Ort kurz vor dem Rennen?

Gruss vom Gelegenheitsmountainbiker aus Detmold


----------



## Enok (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

da das Starterfeld begrenzt ist, ist es sinnvoll sich vorher anzumelden (siehe unsere Ausschreibung). Eine Nachmeldung vor Ort ist nur möglich, wenn das Limit noch nicht überschritten ist. 

Gruß
Sylvia


----------



## Stevie64 (14. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde der bewegten Masse,
Wochenende ist bestes Bikewetter angesagt. Beim 3-Std-Rennen sind noch Plätze frei. Also aufgerafft und reingetreten
Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2009)

wäre nett wenn hier morgen noch mal eine meldung kommt wie viele startplätze noch frei sind.

habe die anmeldung leider verpasst und muss nun etwas hoffen ...


----------



## Enok (15. August 2009)

Hallo K-Star,

der aktuelle Stand sind noch 50 freie Plätze für das Hauptrennen. 

Gruß
Sylvia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2009)

> Eine Nachmeldung für das Rennen ist am Samstag, 15.08. von 12 bis 14 Uhr und am Sonntag, 16.08. von 9.30 bis 12 Uhr (für das Jugendrennen bis 10.15 Uhr) auf dem Gelände der Lebenshilfe Detmold, Gut Johanettental möglich.



ich meinte nach 14 uhr.
ich hoffe ihr haltet die zeiten ein.


----------



## Stevie64 (15. August 2009)

Hallo K star,
also wenn du extra aus Minden kommst, werden wir dich nicht wieder einfach zurückschicken. Aber, und ich denke ich spreche im Namen vieler Veranstalter, dafür ist ja eine Voranmeldung da. Dann haben wir und du Planungsicherheit.
Gruß Stevie


----------



## sven1975 (15. August 2009)

Freue mich schon auf morgen...

http://www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2009)

sind jetzt noch plätze frei oder nicht?
die nachmeldezeit für heute ist ja nun schon vorbei.

wäre nett wenn sich dazu jemand melden würde.


----------



## Stevie64 (15. August 2009)

Es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2009)

wunderbar, danke!

dann werde ich morgen mal den eingang vom meldebüro belagern. 

bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfützenspritzer (16. August 2009)

Habe schon Fotos im Netz, hoffe ihr könnt was mit anfangen!
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/3StdVonDetmold#

Gruß Uwe!


----------



## Stronglight (16. August 2009)

Sehr coole Pics!

Wer war hat denn da eigentlich gefilmt? 
Gibt es schon irgendwo Ergebnisslisten?

War doch ne klasse Veranstaltung! Ich war echt froh, dass einem das Wasser überreicht wurde am ende der Runde, das hat mich wirklich über die Runden gebracht - eine Runde bin ich komplett eingebrochen da kam ich mit einer Pulle nicht so wirklich weit 

Ich hoffe, den gestürzten geht es wieder besser  war aber auch nicht ungefährlich mit dem Schotter...wenn das nächste mal sowas passiert, dann sollen die Posten auch sagen was los ist, und nicht einfach rufen: "langsam fahren!" - man, da weiß man doch nicht was los ist, dachte die wollten einen nur vor der Stelle warnen, woher soll man denn wissen das da jemand gestürzt ist.


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2009)

(





Stronglight schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, den gestürzten geht es wieder besser  war aber auch nicht ungefährlich mit dem Schotter...wenn das nächste mal sowas passiert, *dann sollen die Posten auch sagen was los ist, und nicht einfach rufen: "langsam fahren!" - man, da weiß man doch nicht was los ist, dachte die wollten einen nur vor der Stelle warnen, woher soll man denn wissen das da jemand gestürzt ist*.



Richtig! Das war sehr gefährlich. Ich hab natürlich auch stark abgebremst, wusste aber nicht das nach der Kurve die Verunglückte auf der Strecke abtransportiert wurde (gute Besserung).
Zum Glück bin ich und einige dahinter noch rechtzeitig zum Stehen gekommen, aber da fehlte ganz klar eine richtige Ansage vor der Kurve


----------



## kingberger (17. August 2009)

Die Ergebnislisten sind schon online. Geht auf www.bikesportlippe.de --> Oben in der Navigation auf Rennen --> Ergebnisse 2009 --> 3h von Detmold. Dann habt ihr es.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

wäre ich gestern nicht gestürzt, hätte ich durchaus aufs podium in der herren-klasse fahren können. mist!!!

gesamt 37
herren 4

17 sekunden hinter dem dritten.
ohne sturz hätte ich die 14. runde noch angehen können.


----------



## Domme02 (17. August 2009)

echt cooles rennen!!! mich hat ziemlich aufgeregt, dass mitten im Rennen auf einmal zwei Heuballen nach der Schotterabfahrt vor der kurve standen. Damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet und bin da fast reingerasselt.

danke uwe für die wie gewohnt vielen und guten Bilder.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. August 2009)

Moin,

mein Freund hat ebenfalls eifrig Geknippst, während ich meine Runden gedreht habe. Hier das Ergebnis, ca. 400 Bilder, da sollte sich doch jeder mal wiederfinden. Viel Spaß beim Durchschauen.

Gruß Tine


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

hinter dir bin ich doch am anfang einige runden hinterher und dann vorne weg. nach meinem zwischenstopp im gras auf der wiesenabfahrt biste dann wieder vorbei und dann fing alles von vorne an.

glückwunsch zum sieg in der ak.


----------



## Domme02 (17. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ...nach meinem zwischenstopp im gras auf der wiesenabfahrt...


dann warst du das vllt. der direkt vor mir gestürzt ist. 
Bist ganz schön über den Lenker gegangen. Aber deine Linienwahl war echt nicht so schlau


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

mein war direkt an dem baum in der leichten rechtskurve.

wenn deine frage war,"haben sie sich was getan?", dann warst du es wohl.
meine aber die überholte person war weiblich. 

wäre ja alles nicht so schlimm gewesen, wenn ich nicht versucht hätte wieder auf die ideallinie zu kommen. du reifenspuren waren wohl etwas tief um einfach die spur zu wechseln ohne das vorderrad zu lupfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (17. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn deine frage war,"haben sie sich was getan?", dann warst du es wohl.
> meine aber die überholte person war weiblich.


nein aber ich glaube, dass war diejenige hinter mir.. 
ich habe nur "gehts?????" gefragt.


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> hinter dir bin ich doch am anfang einige runden hinterher und dann vorne weg. nach meinem zwischenstopp im gras auf der wiesenabfahrt biste dann wieder vorbei und dann fing alles von vorne an.
> 
> glückwunsch zum sieg in der ak.



hast du den Überschlag auf dem Wiesenweg gemacht ? 
Mein Bekannter hat von einem Sturz und einem danach leicht "Orientierungslosen"  gesprochen und davon das 3 vorbeigefahren sind ohne Anzuhalten


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

nee, orientierungslos war ich nicht. musste nur meine schaltung wieder i.o. bringen und habe danach immer unter dem baum hergeguckt um zu sehen wann keiner mehr kommt.

meine ersthelferin war sofort zur stelle. sie konnte ja nicht anders, da ich sie ja quasi ausgebremst habe. der habe ich aber gleich gesagt sie solle weiter fahren.

am start stand ich übrigends genau links/hinter,  neben dir. bin aber gleich zugig nach vorne ...


bilder von mir in meinem album.


----------



## kingberger (17. August 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Freund hat ebenfalls eifrig Geknippst, während ich meine Runden gedreht habe. Hier das Ergebnis, ca. 400 Bilder, da sollte sich doch jeder mal wiederfinden. Viel Spaß beim Durchschauen.
> 
> Gruß Tine



Echt tolle Bilder, super! Scheint ja auch von jedem Fahrer was dabei zu sein.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (17. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Sehr coole Pics!
> 
> Wer war hat denn da eigentlich gefilmt?
> Gibt es schon irgendwo Ergebnisslisten?
> ...




Ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen das ich mir bald die Lunge aus dem Hals gerufen habe, warum und wieso ihr langsam fahren solltet!
(Unfall und Krankentransport) 
Wenn ihr aber nicht hören könnt da ihr bei so einem Rennen meistens nichts hören wollt, kann ich dann auch nichts ändern.
Es ist ja zum Glück weiter nichts passiert.
Ich muss auch die Posten ein wenig in Schutz nehmen, die hatten zu dieser Zeit ziemlich gut an dieser Stelle zu tun!!

Gruß vom Fotograf 
Uwe!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

da hätte ich doch einen ganz einfachen vorschlag!

wie wärs bei solchen kniffligen stellen und unfällen mit fahnen, ähnlich wie bei der formel 1?


und eine frage hätte ich noch:
wer war der fahrer mit startnummer 138?
auf den ergebnislisten ist er nämlich mit BBB gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (17. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> echt cooles rennen!!! mich hat ziemlich aufgeregt, dass mitten im Rennen auf einmal zwei Heuballen nach der Schotterabfahrt vor der kurve standen. Damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet und bin da fast reingerasselt.
> 
> danke uwe für die wie gewohnt vielen und guten Bilder.



Die Strohballen mussten wir noch dort hinlegen, tat uns ja auch leid, aber wir hätten sonst noch mehr Unfälle gehabt! Mit sowas hatten wir ja auch nicht gerechnet das sich da so einige abledern! So konnten wir dieses Stück ein wenig entschärfen und die Posten kamen auch wieder ein wenig zur Ruhe. 
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## Stevie64 (17. August 2009)

Hallo Uwe, ich kann dir nur eins sagen. Wenn man mit 40 km/h den Berg runter kommt, kannst du dir auch noch die restlichen Eingeweide rausrufen, man hört es einfach nicht bei dem Fahrtwind. Die Idee mit den Fahnen o.ä. kann man ja mal aufgreifen.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> hinter dir bin ich doch am anfang einige runden hinterher und dann vorne weg. nach meinem zwischenstopp im gras auf der wiesenabfahrt biste dann wieder vorbei und dann fing alles von vorne an.
> 
> glückwunsch zum sieg in der ak.



Ah, der Mann mit dem Toyota-Trikot, nach einem Blick in dein Fotoalbum kann ich dich zuordnen. 
Das mit der Altersklasse war ja nun kein Problem, ich war leider mal wieder alleine . Schade, dass sich nicht mehr Bikerinnen trauen. Insgesamt waren wir auch nur 12 bei 130 Startern, unter 10%, echt traurig.

@Stevie: Kannst du mir verraten, wieviele km und hm 13 Runden hatten?

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

ich hatte bei 13 runden 64,??km und 1350hm.


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2009)

ich hatte bei 13 Runden 66km und 1380Hm 
bin wohl mehr zick-zack gefahren


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2009)

was mich noch interessieren würde:
wurden die rundenzeiten von jedem einzelnen mitgeschrieben?
würde mal gerne sehen wie konstant ich gefahren bin.

vielen die am anfang vorne lagen ist wohl am ende etwas die luft ausgegangen.


----------



## Joscha (17. August 2009)

so nach dem ich nach der hälfte der zeit durch defekt aussteigen musste gibts hier

nun ein paar bilder
http://picasaweb.google.de/joschaulbrich/3StundenVonDetmold2009#

weitere folgen die tage

edit: bilder in 100% angucken damits schön aussieht  ^^


----------



## Stronglight (17. August 2009)

Ein hoch auf die Fotografen und das Digitalzeitalter

Aber wer war filmte denn da nun?

Ja, Fahnen wie bei Motorsport wären schon sinnig, denn ich habe echt nur "LANGSAM!!!!!" gehört...


----------



## Stevie64 (18. August 2009)

Hallo Tine,
mein Garmin sagt pro Runde ca. 4,85 km und 99 Hm. Der erste Anstieg (bis Ende Hohlweg) 3,5% im Mittel, der zweite (Sommertheater) 7,2 % im Mittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (18. August 2009)

die Filmaufnahmen wurden im Rahmen einer Abschlussarbeit im Bereich Medienirgendwas angefertig (glaube vonner FH Lemgo).

Wann es diese zu sehen gibt entzieht sich meines Wissenstands , ich denke mal dan wenn die Abschlussarbeit fertig ist... und sowas kann ja dauern... (hoffentlich nicht), oder evtl gibts ja vorher nen rohschnitt zusehen.


----------



## Stevie64 (20. August 2009)

Hallöle, der Filmemacher hat sich bereits gemeldet. Er hat versprochen, wenn die 5 Stunden Filmmaterial gesichtet sind, Teile zu veröffentlichen. Werden wir dann hier nochmal bekannt geben. Joscha, du wirst dich noch ein wenig gedulden müssen
Grüße Stevie


----------



## Uelle (18. Januar 2010)

Moin-Moin,

... gibt es in Sachen des Films was neues?

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Januar 2010)

Nein, leider hat der Filmer wohl trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nichts mehr von sich hören lassen: Bike-Sport-Lippe-Forum Wirklich schade, hätte mich auch interessiert


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (5. September 2011)

Habe mal wieder ein paar Bilder von Gestern  auf mein Webalbum hochgeladen!
https://picasaweb.google.com/107793253826558016398
Viel Spass beim durchschaun!
Gruß -Uwe-


----------

